# Rachmaninoff - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rachmaninoff's 2nd String Quartet was written around 1896. The work was never performed in his lifetime and he didn't write out the parts but in 1947 the Moscow Conservatory discovered the pieces and published them. Two movements were published as a result - the first an allegro moderato and the 2nd an andante molto sostenuto. Its unsure whether the piece was ever finished but its doubtful and at least we have these two.

The Allegro is melancholic in nature and is clearly influenced by Tchaikovsky who he greatly admired. There are a number of sudden climaxes in this first interesting movement before the 2nd movement andante starts darkly and eerily. There's a very nice opening cello here with a repetitive funereal motif which creates a very uneasy feeling. I really enjoy this ominous movement.






Like his first quartet this is an interesting piece that I would have loved to have heard completed. For now this is all we have. Not many recordings so I'll sum them all up below.

Let's face it, the *Budapest Quartet's *1952 live recording is rough. Their 1st quartet recording is better but this one really doesn't sound good and it's not helped by the odd heavy cough. The *Moz-Art Quartet* are not particularly impressive in their routine playing and they are rather broad and not well recorded too.
Better are the *Quatuor Elysee *who seem to imbue the music with a clearer musical identity, more drive and enough presence to make theirs a recommendable performance.

However, there's a _clear winner_ here (even in a narrow and flawed field) and that's the Australian *Goldner Quartet* who are simply excellent in this one. The first movement is very fine but it's the Andante movement that really makes a big impression. The very Russian theme is played with deep conviction and the bass from the cello throbs throughout. A clear first choice.


----------

